# Handmade wood furniture



## Anagorn (4 Jan 2016)

Hi all!

For my new fish tank, I needed a suitable piece of furniture.
In this journal I wanted to show you my progress so far.
The tank is 100cm x 50cm x 50cm

Love to hear your feedback and tips!

Side view:





Top view:




Side view (long side):




Wood dye applied:




Doors:


 



Detailled shot of the doors (filled with sawdust and glue)


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Jan 2016)

Hi Anagorn Great looking stand


----------



## Andy D (4 Jan 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Jink82 (5 Jan 2016)

Wow... I wished that I could make something like that. Keep on posting pics please  


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Anagorn (5 Jan 2016)

Thanks for your reactions guys! 

Jink82; I'll give later this day an update


----------



## Anagorn (5 Jan 2016)

As promised; a small update!


I've moved the fish tank inside, to it's final place in our living room



 



Progress of the hood:



 


 



I'm going to use my own LED lights, and to do so, I'll glue the led strips with thermal conductive double side adhesive tape to this aluminium profile.
After this, I'm going to apply epoxy to the whole hood


----------



## Anagorn (6 Jan 2016)

That's a bummer.. The wood I used wasn't fully dried yet and after letting it dry inside, my doors are all messed up!
The force on the wood was so strong, it teared a plank in two pieces!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Jan 2016)

Hi Anagorn, That's a shame  You will have to let the wood dry out for a few weeks.


----------



## Jink82 (6 Jan 2016)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## James O (6 Jan 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Anagorn, That's a shame  You will have to let the wood dry out for a few weeks.



Don't fill the tank! If the stand moves and twists the tank could crack 

Sorry but I don't know how long you'll have to wait for it to dry out


----------



## Anagorn (7 Jan 2016)

James O said:


> Don't fill the tank! If the stand moves and twists the tank could crack
> 
> Sorry but I don't know how long you'll have to wait for it to dry out



I'm not ready yet to fill the tank (fortunately)

It's inside for 4 weeks or so, hope to start with the hardscape in the upcoming two weeks.
So before I'll add water, it has dried for about 6 weeks.
And because of it is placed between two heaters, I'll think this should be enough?


----------



## James O (7 Jan 2016)

The main thing is to check that the top is absolutely flat.  Side to side or front to back isn't really a problem. Its when one corner, or diagonally opposite corners are out that you get twisting stress.

Your tank will hold approximatly 250l of water.  That's 250kg. If there is a twist or a low corner the tank will be under extreme pressure.  Have a search for broken tanks.  They can sit happily for months or years and then


----------



## Anagorn (9 Jan 2016)

I'm going to buy the Aquapad to distribute the load as optimal as possible. And indeed, the last thing I want is a broken tank!

I also got a bit further with my project; the hood is treated with epoxy:


----------



## zozo (10 Jan 2016)

The crack in the door actualy fits the construction and design very well, if you give it all an antique oil finish the crack will only accents old age. Just sand the splinters off, don't look only at the door, but look at the whole picture. I kinda like it.. 

Only be very carefull with the hood construction you made, if that wood is goint to work it can crack your glass.


----------



## Anagorn (11 Jan 2016)

Hmm, maybe you've got a point. Didn't think about that yet, thanks for the tip!
Will definitely try it tonight. 

It has been inside for a couple of weeks now, so I hope it won't work that much anymore. 
But still, it's something I'll have to be careful with indeed


----------



## zozo (11 Jan 2016)

If you realy like to give it a antique finish, which imho suits best for this design.. Look up the Steel Wool Vinigar recipe..  very old cheap trick for old finish
https://www.google.nl/search?q=stee...hUKEwjh2rHyp6HKAhWDfnIKHa3RAEgQsAQIHg&dpr=0.9

You want to treat the hood with epoxy, but note this will give a rather hard high gloss top finish, shining like a billiart cue. I guess after you finish you'll probably want the same look for the cabinet.  Rather expensive to use epoxy.. Using Yachtpaint/caoting is much cheaper probably even better than epoxy and easier to apply..


----------



## Anagorn (11 Jan 2016)

That's indeed a nice look! I've applied a light wood-stain to it, so all veins and detailled are still visible.

The hood is already treated with epoxy, but only the inside. This way, the shiny sides are only visible when I open the hood and I don't mind that much about that side 
But nevertheless, it's a good tip! Thanks


----------



## Anagorn (13 Jan 2016)

I've bought two small fans to force some air circulation. They aren't as big as I thought they would be, but I still build them in. It's quite cute if you ask me 



 



And the hood after treating it with epoxy. There are still some gaps, but I don't mind. In my old tank, the hood always had a lot of condens, I hope this get reduced in this tank


----------



## boyer32 (1 Mar 2016)

Handmade – They don’t make it like that anymore! The unique art in modern times, this method is a lot more labour intensive and generally associated with high end products. Countries known for their handmade furniture products include Italy, England, France and Germany. Basically, someone is creating and assembling a product by hand. There is a huge focus on care and delivering the best product – the perfect design, the right stitch, the right colour, the best material and so on.


----------

